# Company Profile Fromm Family Foods



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

*Fromm Family Foods:*

Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic

Fromm Family Foods is based out of Mequon Wi. It is family owned and operated. They have been involved in animal health and care since 1904. They introduced the first premium pet foods in 1949. 

Ingredient sourcing: All USA, NO ingredients from China!

Lines:

From Classics:
A very affordable, basic dog food in adult and senior adult formulas. 

Fromm Classics review on dog food advisor:
Fromm Family Classics Dog Food | Review and Rating 

Fromm Gold:
Available in, Adult, Puppy, Weight management, reduced activity senior, large breed puppy, large breed adult, and small breed adult.

The gold line also includes a very high quality choice of canned foods. The flavors are, chicken pate', duck and chicken pate' and salmon and chicken pate'

Fromm Gold kibble review on dog food advisor: Fromm Gold Nutritionals Dog Food | Review and Rating

Gold Canned review:
Fromm Gold Nutritionals Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating

Fromm Four Star:
The top of the line Fromm is the four star. The kibble includes: Grain Free Salmon Tunalini, Grain Free Game Bird Recipe, Grain Free Beef Frittata Veg, Gran Free Surf & Turf.

The Four star kibble also has a grain inclusive line, which flavors include: Chicken A La Veg, Duck & Sweet Potato, Pork and Applesauce, Salmon A La Veg, and Whitefish and Potato.

The four star also includes a line of premium canned foods: 
Shredded Beef Entree, Shredded Pork Entree, and Shredded Chicken Entree.

Fromm Four Star Grain Free review on Dog food advisor: 
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

Fromm Four star grain inclusive review on dog food advisor:
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

Canned:
Fromm Four Star Nutritionals Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

WHEW!!! I thought you were about to post a recall or some bad news. I JUST switched Gucci over to Fromm..I can't handle another switch


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

italianna82 said:


> WHEW!!! I thought you were about to post a recall or some bad news. I JUST switched Gucci over to Fromm..I can't handle another switch


I think you made a good choice by switching to Fromm. I hope Gucci does too!! :thmbup:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I think you made a good choice by switching to Fromm. I hope Gucci does too!! :thmbup:


You know, I was using BB and she ate it but she was never thrilled about it. She LOVES this stuff. It's gone in no time. That's a sign that she actually likes the taste, for once!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Would you all be interested in seeing more of these?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Yogi does real good on Wellness small bread just for puppy.
But for a change in one meal a day iam going to order something from them.

Nickee in Pa*


----------

